# Laptop HDD crashed



## Darshan Singh (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

Yesterday, while working on my laptop, I heard a screeching sound and the laptop halted. I restarted it and it gave an NTLDR: cannot read Boot.ini error. Whenever I start the laptop, the HDD makes clicky sounds. I have backup of all the data except one folder which contains some important files. I want to know if there is any way it can be read, maybe by tinkering with the HDD head or something. There is no need to boot from the disk as I will connect it via USB by using a conversion cable. I just want to get it working one last time so that I can copy that folder.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 2, 2014)

Darshan Singh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday, while working on my laptop, I heard a screeching sound and the laptop halted. I restarted it and it gave an NTLDR: cannot read Boot.ini error. Whenever I start the laptop, the HDD makes clicky sounds. I have backup of all the data except one folder which contains some important files. I want to know if there is any way it can be read, maybe by tinkering with the HDD head or something. There is no need to boot from the disk as I will connect it via USB by using a conversion cable. I just want to get it working one last time so that I can copy that folder.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Hi Darshan Singh,

I am sorry to hear about it. Based on your post, it may be a hardware issue. I give you some basic troubleshooting step. It may help you to solve the issue.

Try to connect HDD via USB by using a conversion cable or HDD enclosure 2.5 inch as long as is supported by SATA .  For data recovery,  you can try the data recover software’s. If the data is very important and you want to recover it, that might be costly but there is possibility to cover by data recovery companies.

Hope it helps


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2014)

Essentially if you can mount HDD on externally on another computer, you may recover your data.. Had happened once with me..


----------

